# Watercooling Thermal Paste: MX-2 or Ceramique?



## DaedalusHelios (May 1, 2008)

Watercooling Thermal Paste: MX-2 or Ceramique?
Whats best?

What are your thoughts on the matter?

I just Watercooled my rig in my system specs today.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2008)

I use MX-2, both the blobk and the CPU are lapped. Got an instant drop of 2*C from AS5's prior application.

IIRC ceramique is best for sub zero temps.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response to my N00b question. 

I didn't have any leaks because I used the smaller size tube on a 1/2" fitting and "strong armed it in". Nothing broke or leaked. 

I lift weights alot, and I used a heck of alot of force and it still didn't break. These parts must be built pretty solid. 

I really thought watercooling parts would be fragile from the small size, but I was wrong. I am surprised watercooling isn't mainstream.

Once again, Thank you very much for the quick response. You have saved me time and money.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2008)

no problem...next time warm up those tubes ends before trying to stretch them...it will be much easier!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 1, 2008)

should I tighten the Danger Den TDX down all the way or just a little?


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> should I tighten the Danger Den TDX down all the way or just a little?


You want it snug, but not super tight. Just enough to prevent movement.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2008)

the screws on the block?...if so the video at DD for instal says "full spring compression".

screw like 4 turns on opposite corners then switch corners and repeat until completely compressed...they will stop tunrnig, easy to tell when its done.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 1, 2008)

That just lowered me 4C. 

It must have been way to loose.

I am using AS5 right not but I might go ahead and order MX-2. 
The AS5 is holding me back.


----------



## commandercup (May 1, 2008)

its not always a good idea to lap your waterblocks... so be weary and make sure yours isn't one the of the many blocks that come "bowed" (rounded towards the center, concave or w/e) from the factory because that improves performance for those blocks.

oh and its obvious why wc isn't mainstream... it takes so much time to bleed it... wait till you've had it for a while and have changed out parts multiple times... thats why I started selling my loop lol


----------

